# How to prevent fleas?



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have 2 cats and now 2 dogs and everyone needs their frontline. I always prevent as someone will bring fleas in otherwise.

So - what do I do with Pixel? She's 2 1/2 lb.

I read use half a tube of the frontline - is that right?

Thanks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I personally would never put chemicals such as insecticides (which are poisonous) on a 2.5 pound baby. Even if the situation was dire and they were crawling with fleas.... I'd wash in diluted Dawn and soak the fleas off and then flea comb off the rest. There are some very real neurological risks to using Frontline, etc. on tiny dogs. Neurotoxins are very, very bad for cats as well. I would never chance it. Especially just as "prevention".

Please do some reading on these spot on treatments and research for yourself!

http://www.apnm.org/publications/resources/fleachemfin.pdf


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I will do some reading on it but it's not quite such a flippant "preventative" actually. Fleas in this house are a real possibility.

I want to do right by my chi - hence asking for advice _first_


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I personally would never put chemicals such as insecticides (which are poisonous) on a 2.5 pound baby. Even if the situation was dire and they were crawling with fleas.... I'd wash in diluted Dawn and soak the fleas off and then flea comb off the rest. There are some very real neurological risks to using Frontline, etc. on tiny dogs. Neurotoxins are very, very bad for cats as well. I would never chance it. Especially just as "prevention".
> 
> Please do some reading on these spot on treatments and research for yourself!
> 
> http://www.apnm.org/publications/resources/fleachemfin.pdf


I completely agree 100%. I had a very bad scare with my Daisy by putting spot on flea treatment on her, and now I am researching holistic alternatives to prevent fleas. Daisy has really bad flea allergies, and even if I use frontline or advantage, it doesnt stop the flea from biting the dog. They still have to bite to die. I will let you guys know if I find a successful alternative.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with Tracy on not using chemicals on such a tiny chi. There are other much safer and effective ways to prevent and control fleas that you can use on both your cats and dogs that are also a lot cheaper too. Giving a bath with Dawn soap will help kill fleas that are already on your dog. Another option is using apple cider vinegar (the pure, unpasteurized product with the "mother" in it) and/or garlic. ACV can be used both internally and externally for parasite control. It can be put into the food or into their water for internal use. If you've got fleas already then ACV can be mixed 50/50 with water as a bath/dip or in a spray bottle and sprayed onto the coat then combed through. Just some food for thought. Also keep the house clean, vacuum often. 

If you are set on using chemical flea preventatives then yes, do cut down on the dose. I've never used Frontline so I can't comment on dosages for the product.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I have used advantix on kittens as young as 4 weeks old, I dont like frontline. Do you have access to advantix?


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Tracy, what do you do for fleas? Does Brody have any flea problems?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

teetee said:


> Tracy, what do you do for fleas? Does Brody have any flea problems?


*knock on wood* Brody has never had fleas. I did find a small tick crawling between his toes when we went camping though.  

I understand that fleas are epidemic this year in some parts of the country. It may not be possible to completely prevent them.

There is a "theory" that fleas are attracted to certain dogs that have weakened immune systems, either by over vaccinating, chronic health issues, poor quality food, or the animal is routinely stressed. I don't know if this is true or not, but feeding the best diet you can provide, not over vaccinating, and keeping the dog in the most healthy environment possible is important. 

I routinely use a herbal spray for prevention. It smells good (to me) and doesn't make his coat oily. I spray him with it every few days. Does it actually prevent fleas? I don't know for sure, but it doesn't hurt. Hubby does routinely spray the yard for bugs and some people swear by DE for that purpose (diatomaceous earth). 

I use this spray ....






It contains:
All Natural Flea and Tick Defense:Castor oil - Castor oil has been used for years by veterinarians. When combined with other oils, helps to repel a variety of pests.
Lemongrass oil -When formulated into a spray for pets, promotes a shiny, healthy coat , and helps repel fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes
Cinnamon oil - A versatile essential oil widely used in the household. It is an effective environmentally-friendly ingredient that helps deter mosquitoes, fleas, ticks, and other pests from attacking your dog or cat.
Sesame oil - A rich, almost odorless oil derived from tiny sesame seeds. When combined with other essential oils it helps protect against pests and promotes the health of your pet's skin and coat.
Purified water - Only the purest water is used to help blend and properly balance the unique formula of essential oils.


If he did end up with them, I would try the dawn dishwashing liquid bath first with a flea comb (remember he is a smooth coat, this may not work so well on a longcoat). I would also treat the environment (yard, house, car if he'd been in it) and do major deep cleaning of the carpet and furniture. If that approach didn't work, then I'd ask the vet about using "capstar" which is an oral medication that many rescues and shelters use. It doesn't seem to have the toxic affects that the spot on treatments have.

Like I said, this is a VERY bad year for fleas. I feel sorry for those dealing with them. I try to always use a gentle, natural approach, but I wouldn't hesitate to get something stronger from the vet if I had an infestation. I would use the spot on treatments as a last resort.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

huskyluv said:


> I agree with Tracy on not using chemicals on such a tiny chi. There are other much safer and effective ways to prevent and control fleas that you can use on both your cats and dogs that are also a lot cheaper too. Giving a bath with Dawn soap will help kill fleas that are already on your dog. Another option is using apple cider vinegar (the pure, unpasteurized product with the "mother" in it) and/or garlic. ACV can be used both internally and externally for parasite control. It can be put into the food or into their water for internal use. If you've got fleas already then ACV can be mixed 50/50 with water as a bath/dip or in a spray bottle and sprayed onto the coat then combed through. Just some food for thought. Also keep the house clean, vacuum often.
> 
> If you are set on using chemical flea preventatives then yes, do cut down on the dose. I've never used Frontline so I can't comment on dosages for the product.



I have always been told to never give garlic to a dog because it is toxic to them, so be careful and do a lot of research just in case.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

What Dow Brody weigh? I saw you mentionedon another thread how pics are so deceiving. I'm just comparing he and Miya. To me, they look similar in pics. Miya is 5.75, I'd have to search for my measuring tape to find out her current height


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

teetee said:


> What Dow Brody weigh? I saw you mentionedon another thread how pics are so deceiving. I'm just comparing he and Miya. To me, they look similar in pics. Miya is 5.75, I'd have to search for my measuring tape to find out her current height


He's right at 5 pounds. Last vet visit he was a shade over, 5.1 I think?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Tracy, I checked out the link you shared on Amazon and was reading the ingredients. We actually have a lemongrass spray that we mist on our (human)selves before taking walks to keep the bugs away. A few drops of essential oil (from a reliable source, lol; we use a lot of natural things here so quality is important to us) diluted in a 16oz bottle is all we use, and even me who is usually Thanksgiving dinner for mosquitoes; has not had a single bite since using it. I would LOVE to stop using topicals on my babies but had a horrible infestation last spring; and now that we live out in the woods I know prevention is important. You think if I skipped a month and just used the lemongrass spray before taking them outside that it would be worth a try?? I'm just nervous after switching from hardwood floor to carpeting; de-flea-ing our last home was a chore and I can't imagine how hard it would be if they got into the environment here, LOL. If it keeps the squito's off my furkids I'll be happy as that'll also lessen the chances of heartworm. I know you've probably told me this a billion times but do you give anything for Brody for heartworm??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LostLakeLua said:


> Tracy, I checked out the link you shared on Amazon and was reading the ingredients. We actually have a lemongrass spray that we mist on our (human)selves before taking walks to keep the bugs away. A few drops of essential oil (from a reliable source, lol; we use a lot of natural things here so quality is important to us) diluted in a 16oz bottle is all we use, and even me who is usually Thanksgiving dinner for mosquitoes; has not had a single bite since using it. I would LOVE to stop using topicals on my babies but had a horrible infestation last spring; and now that we live out in the woods I know prevention is important. You think if I skipped a month and just used the lemongrass spray before taking them outside that it would be worth a try?? I'm just nervous after switching from hardwood floor to carpeting; de-flea-ing our last home was a chore and I can't imagine how hard it would be if they got into the environment here, LOL. If it keeps the squito's off my furkids I'll be happy as that'll also lessen the chances of heartworm. I know you've probably told me this a billion times but do you give anything for Brody for heartworm??


Ya know Kat I really hesistate to tell anyone to forego the flea treatments because this is such an awful year for them! They are epidemic in many areas. They have even developed resistance to many of the topicals and they aren't working anymore. They are super bugs. :foxes15: I think we all just have to do the research for our area of the country and weigh the risks and benefits! I did hear that capstar can be bought over the counter. Not sure if that's true but it wouldn't hurt to look it up.

Edit: Yes, it can be bought over the counter without a prescription. It is NOT a preventative, but if you see fleas - it works great to get rid of them. I think the packaging said all fleas will be gone in 30 minutes. Of course you also have to get the ones in the environment (yard, house, etc.) but at least they are off the dog.

The lemongrass oil spray sounds great! I know there are several homemade essential oil sprays that can be great repellants. Just be careful with use around cats. They are super sensitive to them.

I use Heartguard Plus for Brody's heartworm medication. I use it about 6 months of the year and I typically cut one in thirds. The one I get is for use up to 25 pounds so I would never give a whole one. It's ivermectin which is typically very safe and hard to overdose on. It's an old one which I tend to prefer over the latest and greatest. I always take him to the vet in the spring for a physical and have blood drawn for heartworm and a complete blood panel (CBC, thyroid, chemistry). I titer at that time if necessary. (Usually every 3 years).


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My collie got fleas last year (after I stopped using frontline) - and she lost nearly all her back hair and was crazy biting and scratching. With 4 dogs it's very hard to get rid of fleas (but quite easy to prevent).

I have just taken on a rescue dog and she has virtually no hair on her back end due to a flea allergy.

I am not saying use fipronil (active ingredient) but I am saying find an effective way of PREVENTING fleas rather than trying to get rid of them.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh and for anyone interested in the original thread. Pixel caught the fleas - and in her they were practically impossible to kill off. She had them for months and months. She didn't get the hairloss or intense itching I have seen in 2 of our other dogs but she had fleas for ages.

I had to bomb the house as well as use fipronil on her (I have 14 guinea pigs and 4 hamsters too so it was a major operation getting everyone out for the right amount of time)

Current status no fleas for about 6 months.

She weighs 7 lb now.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmmm this is making me question my methods...prevention and treatment are a must in the hot months in certain environments. Especially where we were staying this summer (just got home today phew!) I have been using advantage multi 3-6lbs. I would think that it's suitable since it is based on her weight, right?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I use Trifexis on all of mine. Its a pill that that prevents fleas, heartworms, and whip, round and hook worms. I've given it to Justice and she is doing fine with it, has had no side effects. Here is a link to it... Trifexis® (spinosad + milbemycin oxime) Three Types of Parasite Protection for Dogs — trifexis.com 
*


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

The fleas are horrible this year here in Bakersfield. I usually only give Advantage once a summer and we are fine. I had to treat them twice this year and still had fleas on Pepe. So I gave him a Dawn bath. It really does work and I think I will do it next summer for all my dogs except the two long coats. I just re-bathed Pepe 5 days after his bath and couldn't find any more fleas. So, maybe we are done this summer. To get back to the OP's question, I give half a pipette to Twiggy, Pepe and Tico because they are all under 5 pounds. The rest get a whole dose.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Are flea collars no good? I have a flea collar on my 5 yo Chewy.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

ChewyandMilo said:


> Are flea collars no good? I have a flea collar on my 5 yo Chewy.


 I've never seen good results from flea collars. They only cover the neck area and not the whole body.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

They have always seemed to work good around here. Maybe we just don't have many fleas outside . I've never had a problem with fleas in the house, Chewy isn't scratchy either.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Tracy for all your help! I might just stick with giving my tiny doses of Frontline. I at least feel better measuring it out for them; and none do seem to have any reactions from it. And also thanks for the heads up about cats; they mention that too in the "Natural Remedies for Dogs and Cats" book I have; I didn't know until then that Tea Tree oil is one that is dangerous around cats even when diluted. Fortunately Figaro is our only kitty and an indoor one at that, so I can at least make sure to keep them out of the house lol!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It all depends on the lifestyle imo. I personally could not survive without 
Advantage Multi. We have 4 dogs, and take in rescues. We walk 7-8 hrs per 
day, go on hikes, to the mountain, up north, forests, parks, fields, etc. 
My dogs always meet other dogs, interact, play, explore, etc. So in our 
case it truly is a must. Advantage Multi kills fleas, prevents heartworm,
treats and controls roundworms, hookworms, and whipworms, and it is
not written on the label but it has proven to be successful against ear
mites as well. You have to assess your situation and do your research,
because it really does vary from case to case.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LostLakeLua said:


> Thanks Tracy for all your help! I might just stick with giving my tiny doses of Frontline. I at least feel better measuring it out for them; and none do seem to have any reactions from it.


Hiya, plz do forgive me if I sound like "I know everything" as according to someoe around here I apparently do, but I put up a thread a week or two ago about buying the super large vials for the giant breeds, emptying them all into a specimen jar or similar, & then administering the EXACT dose to our pups via a 1ml syringe. 

Trying to divvy up the tiny vials between 2-3 dogs just isn't practical because the quantity required gets all messed up with residue being left on the sides of containers, some in the vial once it's emptied into a container, a bit more on the inside of the syringe etc. - it all adds up when each Chi only requires just a few drops. Also it's impossible to treat multiple dogs with a precise amount direct from the pipette because you can't see quantity given vs. quantity remaining.

Doing it that way works out to just cents per dose instead of $10 per dose which is what a Chi sized vial costs, and the dog isn't getting 5 times more than what they need.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

AussieLass said:


> Hiya, plz do forgive me if I sound like "I know everything" as according to someoe around here I apparently do, but I put up a thread a week or two ago about buying the super large vials for the giant breeds, emptying them all into a specimen jar or similar, & then administering the EXACT dose to our pups via a 1ml syringe.
> 
> Trying to divvy up the tiny vials between 2-3 dogs just isn't practical because the quantity required gets all messed up with residue being left on the sides of containers, some in the vial once it's emptied into a container, a bit more on the inside of the syringe etc. - it all adds up when each Chi only requires just a few drops. Also it's impossible to treat multiple dogs with a precise amount direct from the pipette because you can't see quantity given vs. quantity remaining.
> 
> Doing it that way works out to just cents per dose instead of $10 per dose which is what a Chi sized vial costs, and the dog isn't getting 5 times more than what they need.


Yup! That is actually what I do; that's what I meant by tiny doses lol. We buy the 132# dog Frontline; and have glass vials and syringes for measuring. We've been doing that since we had our flea problem last Spring; it was awful. Even at fractions of the "full" dose (i.e. putting a 22lb dose on a 7lb dog..) it's protected them wonderfully. 

LS, with the Advantage Multi; do you give your Chihuahuas the full dose for small dogs? I love the idea of having all prevention in one; but since I do divvy up little doses of everything amongst them all, I've never honestly heard if that was safe to do with anything OTHER than Frontline.


----------

